# Bird fursuit makers?



## Waffles (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking around, just for the future... Mainly for someone who does partial bird suits, and does the hard plastic/foam/etc beaks, maybe with a working jaw. I've been doing some searching myself, but it's hard to find one. Maybe one that does feet, too, but mainly the upper body...


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Artslave >.>

You could always roll around in tar and feathers.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Zrcalo http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zrcalo/

do it


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Qarrezel's my favorite, but she's expensive and busy and realistic, so not many people would go for that. Uhh...Arito's another really cool one, but he does personal stuff only....hmm. I dunno.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Patch Otter
Breakspire
Cuttle
Magpie Bones


As for bird feet, well, Hollywood Blues seems to do the best feet.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4874897/


----------



## Jesie (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Zrcalo http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zrcalo/
> 
> do it


 

I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of zrcalo's birds. His beaks always look asymmetrical.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of zrcalo's birds. His beaks always look asymmetrical.


 
I like his bird suits compared to most other "cheap" bird suit makers, if we're taking price into consideration. If not, then I'll definitely say Qarrezel.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not a fan of zrcalo's birds. His beaks always look asymmetrical.


 
I normally would agree, but these don't look bad: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5519134


----------



## Jesie (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, looking at it from the sides is fine, just when it turns to face you ya get an eyeful of what a horrible mess it really is.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Yeah, looking at it from the sides is fine, just when it turns to face you ya get an eyeful of what a horrible mess it really is.


 
I'd like to think he at least ironed out the weird lumps so it looks smooth. I dunno, I would like to like his stuff more.


----------

